# صور اطول جسر معلق في العالم ؟؟؟



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2009)

نبدا معكم مشوار صورة ومعلومة وبنعمة  الله تستمتعوا معنا 


في الشهر القادم في دبي ينطلق العمل في اجمل واطول جسر معلق في العالم ,


بتكلفة قدرها 817 مليون دولار وبطول اجمالي يبلغ الميل



وطول القوس 617 قدم ليكون اضخم واطول جسر من نوعة , 


على ان يتم الانتهاء منه في 2012 م .






















فلتر مهم لمحبي الرحلات يصفي الماء 

ولمره واحده سبحان الله تحتاجه عند الظروف





















لوحه مفاتيح رائعه ... الحقيقه تفتح النفس فيها اضائه خفيفه زرقاء
















احياننا الصابونه تصغر ولا تنصاد هذا بيحشرها 

وتحلل الصابونه تحليل (منتج لكبار السن المقتصدين) خخخ












الخاتم (الوسائدي) هذا يصلح للي فى الاختبار 

ولا دبر شى يتوسدها مضبوط









​​


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2009)

هذي نعال تلصق بالرجل لا تشيل هم دوس ولا عليك






الان لا تدوشين راسك فلذه كبدك تحت السيطره
بهذه الساعه تحدد لك الطفل فى اى مكان بالقرب منك











احدث اشكال الموبايل











جاكم الصيف وهذا الجتي سكي الغواص شى خيالي والله.. ياخذ راكبين بعد





















يا جمال مكان الانتظار مش زي الى عندنا صبات اسمنتيه 






مظله ضوئيه لمحبي الانوار











فلاش مومري خشبي




​


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2009)

الوساده الزاحفه تقدر تتوسد عليها وتتمشى فيها مميزه











بطاقه صعود الطائره بطريقه حديثه تكون على المعصم
















سماعه جوال حديثه تبي ترد افصل الجزء الاخير

تبي ترفع الصوت او تقصره بالهز يمين او يسار






سله النفايات الالكترونيه فى حاله حذف اى شى لسله المهملات 

الخاصه للكمبيوتر يقوم تلقائيا بحفظها بهذه السله الالكترونيه











لعبه نط الحبل لعبه ذات طابع نسائي او (بزراني) بعباره ادق نظرا لشغف

الكبير بهذه اللعبه تستطيعين الان عد القفزات

بهذا الحبل الضوئي كما فى الصوره مع تحديد الوقت











مصباح على شكل علبه.. بثني المصاص يتم تشغيله .. 

بس انتبه تشفط تبلع اللمبه ?











حامله مفاتيح وساعه بنفس الوقت






راديو ومخده واضائه مجتمعه فى شى واحد









​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا 

ميررررسى ليكى ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 يونيو 2009)

بجد موضوع جميييييييييل ميرسى كتييييييير


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2009)

احفظ وارسل ماتم كتابته بهذا القلم المزود بذاكره ..

على الاقل نعرف وش كتبنا اخر الدوام











ساعه لمن هو فاقد البصر قامت هذه الشركه باختراع هذا الجهاز مشكوره






http://members.abunawaf.com/g/2008/04/

ساعه للي نومهم ثقيل تصحيك تصحيك مزعجه جد

[IMG]http://members.abunawaf.com/g/2008/04/21/63eed2d34d.jpg

السيارات فى المستقبل سوف تلبي الطلب لربعنا الى 

يموتون بالانوار الزرق اتصور بيرتاحون عيالنا بهذي الانوار






حافظه للحراره ان كان عندكم عزايم ولا استلزم الامر هذا الجهاز فى خدمتكم






اتوقع هذا بيسئلون عنه واجد الي يحب يقشم حب او فستق بيجوز له






بما ان الرخام والسيراميك طار فى العلالي يمكنك الان 

استخدام بعض الحيل تدهن الارض من الاسمنت وهذي

عباره عن نقشات تلصقها تعطي منظرا انيقا وفاتن











الشمعه الكهربائيه .. توجد بطاريه يتم شحنها ويتم استخدام الضوء للاناره






من يقول ان الطاوله لازم لها 4 ارجل ؟؟ رجل ولا احلى منها






القاعده لها لون يعكسه على الكاس الزجاجي


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يونيو 2009)

مجهود خرافي تسلم ايدك المسيح يحميكي


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2009)

سياره القولف الانيقه






جوال صيني انما اييه


----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2009)

Akashi kaikyo Bridge






تكلفة الجسر حوالي 500 بليون ين ياباني أي مايعادل تقريبا 5 بليون دولار
وهوا موجود باليابان







أستغرق تصميمه 4 سنوات و 10سنوات بناء


​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> الوساده الزاحفه تقدر تتوسد عليها وتتمشى فيها مميزه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااا على الموضوع الرووووووووووووووووووووووعه ده و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
*تسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا لمجهودك الجبار

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## sara A (24 يونيو 2009)

*بجد موضوع رائع*
*ميرسى ليكى كتير *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

أجمل و أطول جسر معلق في العالم​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

أطول جسر خشبي معلق في العالم موجود​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

ريون أنتيريون أطول جسر ( معلق ) في اليونان

وسأخبروكم عنه ​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

جسر معلق هو Millau Viaduct  
​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

واحد من أكبر جسر معلق في العالم ​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

عزيزتي كاندي




​


----------



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2009)

يعتبر الجسر اليوناني الجديد المسمى بجسر ( ريون ـ انتيريون ) والذي اكتمل بناؤه مؤخراً بتكلفة مليار دولار تقريبا، أنه أطول وأعرض جسر معلق في العالم لأنه «يمتطي ظهر البحر وجانبا من اليابسة» ويربط شبه جزيرة كورينثة الواقعة إلى الجنوب بالجزء الرئيس من البلاد الواقع شمالا وهذا يعني أن الجسر الجديد يربط شمال البلاد بجنوبها. 

ويحمل الجسر الجديد أسمه من المدينتين اليونانيتين اللتين يصل بينهما عبر البحر بخليج كورينثة Gulf of Corintha. ويبلغ طول الجسر فوق الماء 1837 قدما أما طوله الكلي من بدايته الى نهايته بما في ذلك الاجزاء فوق الارض 7388 قدما، ويبلغ عرضه 275 قدما، ويعتبر على هذا الاساس أعرض جسر في العالم حتى الآن بانتظار إنجاز الجسر الأطول في العالم الذي تقوم الصين بتشييده حاليا. 

ومن شأن الجسر الجديد أن يغير وسيلة المواصلات بين البر الرئيس وشبه الجزيرة. وقد اعتاد الناس منذ القدم على الانتقال بين الشاطئين باستخدام العبارة أو القوارب. وعادة ما تستغرق هذه الرحلة البحرية بالعبارة 45 دقيقة. أما الآن فإنها لا تستغرق أكثر من 5 دقائق عبر الجسر.المعروف أن مدينة «انتيريون» تقع عند طرف الجسر ناحية البر الرئيس شمالا، بينما مدينة «ريون» فتقع عند الطرف الآخر للجسر على شاطئ شبه الجزيرة جنوبا. 

بدأ اليونانيون يفكرون في إقامة الجسر منذ عام 1880 إلا أن التنفيذ لم يبدأ إلا في عام 1998 أي بعد أكثر من 100 عام بسبب طبيعة قاع المضيق وحركة المياه أسفل الجسر التي يصل عمقها في بعض الأحيان الى 200 قدم كما أن قاع البحر الصخري يمتد تحت الرمال الناعمة لمسافات طويلة في الأعماق. 

ويقول الخبراء إن هذا الجسر أطول جسر في العالم ويعتمد على ربط أجزاء السطح مباشرة بالدعامات الأساسية «وعددها أربع دعامات» بأسلاك «كابلات» قوية.واضطر المهندسون بشركة «أكاشي كايكبو» اليابانية إلى تقوية التربة تحت أساسات الجسر بوضع قضبان من الصلب وانابيب معدنية عملاقة بحيث يمكن تحقيق التماسك والصلابة اللازمين لقاع المضيق تحت الجسر مباشرة.وهذا التماسك ضروري خاصة في حالة وقوع الزلازل، التي سبق لها وضربت المنطقة سبع مرات في غضون الاربعين عاما الماضية. 

وكوسيلة لتحقيق المزيد من الصلابة والثبات قام المهندسون بتزويد قواعد الدعامات الاساسية الأربع بوسائل خاصة لامتصاص الهزات Dampers.وأصبح من شأن الجسر الجديد مقاومة الرياح القوية التي تهب بسرعة 250 كيلو مترا في الساعة، ومقاومة الزلازل التي تصل قوتها الى 5. 7 على مقياس ريختر . ناهيك عن التأثيرات الناتجة عن مرور نقلات بحرية ضخمة تسير بسرعة 18 عقدة في الساعة. 

ومن بين وسائل تقوية الاساسات تحت سطح الماء وعلى الرمال الناعمة في القاع استخدام انابيب معدنية عملاقة يصل طول كل واحد منها الى 80 قدما وعرضها 5. 6 أقدام . وتم تغطية هذه الانابيب بالحصى والصلبوخ وكسرات الحجارة. 

ولوحظ أن كل دعامة من الدعامات الاساسية العملاقة تضم خمسة سيقان داخلية لتحقيق المزيد من القوة والثبات تحت سطح الارض وفي قاع البحر. كما ان ارضية الجسر تحت السطح الخرساني ـ الذي تعبر عليه السيارات ـ مصنوعة من الصلب مما يتيح لهذا السطح ان يتأرجح وقت حدوث الزلازل لكنه يصمد ولا يتأثر على الاطلاق. 

واستمر بناء الجسر من عام 1998 حتى أكتمل عام 2004 وبلغت كمية الخرسانة المستخدمة فيه 662 الف طن فيما بلغ عدد الكابلات «الأسلاك» المصنوعة من الصلب والمستخدمة في تثبيت الاجزاء 368 كابلا . ويبلغ متوسط عدد السيارات التي تعبر الجسر يوميا 10 الاف سيارة وبلغت التكلفة الاجمالية لتشييده 800 مليون يورو اي قرابة مليار دولار 











































​


----------



## Moony34 (25 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مفيد ورائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

موني ميرسي لمرورك الحلو وربنا يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عالصور والمعلومات​*


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)




----------

